# Guerilla Growing Australia



## Wise Man (Nov 22, 2007)

Im growing a White Widow clone,Jack The Ripper clone,Indica Bagseed,and 5 Super Skunks.

The bag seed is 22 days old today,and is doing great.The WW aint doing much,but its growing.And the JTR is going well.The SuperSkunks are 2 days old,ive got 4 out at the plot and one under 2 CFLS-ive also started 3 more seeds in soil.

Lets get on with it.

Still got another sprout(SS)inside,to go out in the next week.Plus those 3 seeds i started a few days ago.Im hoping for a total of 10 healthy plants come flower.

WiseMan

Site Rules



> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 22, 2007)

Always like watchin' an outdoor grow, while I sit here in my wintery wonderland...we got our first snow of the season today, just a couple of inches...time for me to head to Florida...or better yet...Australia...yeah...
I will follow this post, if just to see some sunny weather, let alone some decent cannibis being grown...good luck with your grow...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like it's going in the right deriction!
Ill stay tuned on this grow for sure:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks guys.I LST'ed the bagseed today.


----------



## jash (Nov 23, 2007)

looking good!:hubba: its winter here-so its nice to see an outdoors grow this time of year. good luck w/ the ladies


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2007)

.Ain't they "purdy" with the summer sun shinin' on 'em!..


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 23, 2007)

Now this is going to be nice to watch.  Especially when I want to drift away from snowy land every now and then.  GL pal! :aok:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

no kidding, i work on a mountain, i want to see sun!!! thank god for a lil summer time release lol

keep it sticky lol

Dc


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 23, 2007)

Krikey, you've got some real beauts!

G'day mate!  That looks like some great tucker from the land down under.  Glad to see an outdoor grow journal this time of year.  You guys are just coming into summer.

Keep us posted.  Fair dinkem mate,  LOL!

PB


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Krikey, you've got some real beauts!
> 
> 
> Keep us posted. Fair dinkem mate, LOL!
> ...


LMAO!,you could qualify as an australian with that language 

Thanks everyone,more pics to come over the weekend


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 23, 2007)

i love outdoor growing, now this means i dont need to wait until next season to see some great outdoor fun  keep it green WISE MAN, hope all goes well.

85C


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

talk about butchering the english language lol ahh too funny


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 23, 2007)

One of the 5 Super Skunk sprouts,this one is under aprox 100 watts of cfl lighting.

Notice the purple in the new growth.


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

Another shot of this purple set.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice updates man, Yeah I kinda see that purple urple comin
Are you putting them outside with the rest of the jungle:aok:
Good Luck!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats just one sprout,but yeah ill probably put it out this week.More pics of the plot to come tomorrow.

Cheers 

WM.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 24, 2007)

Lookin nice and healthy Wise Man.  Can't wait to see some bush in the bush!


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 25, 2007)

Got some updates.The WW clone,is slowely dying .The JTR is going very well,ive started to LST it.The bagseed grew almost a set over 3 days,with no sun.Ive now got 8 SuperSkunks as well.

Sorry,i went picture crasy


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 25, 2007)

Moree....


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 25, 2007)

looks good keep up the good work,and all will be well.keep it growing nice strains u got there.PS


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 25, 2007)

indoor sprout.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 25, 2007)

Croykey, mayte! That's a funnel web spoydah in yuh pot. mate!  What a nasty bloak!  Would mayke good tuckuh out me ahm!:shocked: 

:rofl: Hehehe - just having fun!  What happened to the WW cutting?  You sure it's really dead?


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 25, 2007)

LMAO,PB!

The WW didnt root properly,a few grew then they died off.Its not completely dead,but alot of leaves have died off.

Nah,not a funnel-web,just a hunsman,i think there a mini version of the tarantula


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 27, 2007)

Updates.After a long battle,the WW has passed:cry: :fid:

 I planted the Superskunk that was indoors into its pot.The other Superskunks,have stretched like crasy because theres been little sun this past week.Ive put straws around them to act as a support.Today,i topped the Bagseed and upped its dose of nutes to 3/4,i did the same with the JTR.JTR clone is gona need a trim soon,its taking VERY well to the LST,even though it hasnt recieved a good day of sun since it got trained.


----------



## BizzyHigh (Nov 27, 2007)

Must say the littleones are looking nice.. Must be loving those Aussy rays ha! The straw idea was very nice gave me a few good ideas so thank you.. And i must also comment on the nice LST job its looking wonderful.. Keep up the good work


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks mate.

Does your name have anything to do with Bizzy Bone?


----------



## BizzyHigh (Nov 28, 2007)

Ha thats funny your the first person to ask but in a matter of fact it does.. I love that bone, bone, bone, bone  Poor Bizzy though kinda turned out bad for him getting kicked out and all but he is still making some good music.. If you havn't herd it check out Money by Bizzy Bone ft. Twista excellent song! Later man!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 28, 2007)

Great start man, Those plants are getting good care:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Ah knew it 

To my understanding,he never got kicked out..but left because he had his own troubles to deal with and didnt want to get the other involved.He put a video on youtube about bone thugs,and how hes going,check it out.

Yep,Bone Thugs are my fav,nothing like getting stoned to some awesome tunes!

Downloading now.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 28, 2007)

Yea Bone Thugs are a Jammin group, They been around for a while.
Who left?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 28, 2007)

WH here's a dope beat from them bro!
-R-I-P-EAZY-E-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lno9c5asw-k
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Yea Bone Thugs are a Jammin group, They been around for a while.
> Who left?
> Dro:cool2:


Bizzy Bone.The one with the higher voice.


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for that Dr.Dro.Ive seen most of those Foe tha love of money remixes.Such a quality song.

Ive never had much intrest in Easy though


----------



## BizzyHigh (Nov 28, 2007)

Lol it seems we have started a hip hop/rap thread in here.. Dro i thought Bizzy Bone got kicked out but WM says he just left to take care of some personal stuff and then of course Flesh-n-Bone is still in jail..ouch.. The old stuff when they are all together is the best  Now back to marijuana talk.. lol


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont mind talkin about Rap,especially BT.

Hell,they bascially got me hooked!

Ive got all there old stuff,and would have to agree they sounded,hands down the BEST back then.

Cant wait till flesh gets out


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 28, 2007)

It would be a cool idea to start a music thread on the forum and to share musci:aok: Just an idea
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> It would be a cool idea to start a music thread on the forum and to share musci:aok: Just an idea
> Dro:cool2:


Hmm,i never realy had a good look through but i woulda thought a forum this sise would have one.Many others do.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 2, 2007)

This weeks update.

All the lanky Superskunks are doin well,although there all slumpin over.

The JTR.Ive never seen a plant grow so agresively Shes looking great too.

The Bagseed has a few side branches now,and the toppin didnt seem to stress her much.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 2, 2007)

Alright Wise Man - looking good!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like a good startGood Luck:aok:
Your lucky it's warm and sunny there, It's so cold and windy here
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks.

Although,it seems this summer is alot cooler then last,we've had alot more rain and much cooler days-where the **** did global warming piss off to! 

WM.


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 3, 2007)

there looking really good there


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks SC


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 3, 2007)

are you growing them out outside??


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes.Out in the bush.Guerilla growing is growing off your property.


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 3, 2007)

o cool i bet thats fun


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 3, 2007)

Fun/stressfull/paranoid..its all there


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 13, 2007)

This weeks update!.Over the week i was gone i left that black 'shade mesh' over the plants,well when i went there today it had fallen on the bagseed and JTR clone-nothing major,just some twisted growth,should be fine in a few days.

Im pretty sure the bagseed is a male too 

the JTR has over side 10 side branches,with still a month of veg remaining-she'll be a BIG girl come harvest  

A few of the Super skunks are gettin chewed,ill be buyin spray hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice bro.  Do you have any ideas of what may be eating your plants?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks DLT.

Im not sure,but when im out there i see a few of these small jumpy white things,i might google it up.Some insecticide should do the trick


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 14, 2007)

Skimpy bro.  Sorry to say but they should be much larger, more girth, and google dog google> haha


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 14, 2007)

No ****.The sprouts are only 3 weeks old,and outdoors.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 14, 2007)

They look great man, You got alot of time for them to bush out
Good Luck
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Dr.Dro.Sure do,about a month left of veg.


----------



## Nico (Dec 14, 2007)

Good luck with your Southern Hempisphere grow

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14543&page=3

Opps 

Nico 
Merry Xmas


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Nico.

Merry Xmas to you too!


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Yesterday i found a half bottle of Eucalyptus and Pyrethrum in the shed,gona go out to the plot tomorrow and attack the fuckers that are eating my  leafs :hitchair: 

BTW.Im pretty certain Leaf Hoppers are causing the damage.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 15, 2007)

hi wise man - very cool to b able 2 grow outdoors this time of year. nice. plants look good. i like it. (use to use a product called rotenone to control bugs when growin off property - it worked really well) best of luck - seemed like every other year my grow would b stolen - hope this is the start of a good year 4 u. + seasons greetings.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Update. 

There all doing fine,and i sprayed them all down with Pyrethrum.

I also decorated the plot


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 16, 2007)

Christmas in the middle of the summer!  I can't relate............Ha!

Lookin good.  You guys have one more week and your days get shorter starting the 23, so outdoor buds will be setting in about a month or so.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice man looking stuning......AHHH can't wait for the buds
LOVE OUTDOOR GROWS:aok:
Can't wait for my outdoor grow 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks PB and Dr.Dro for the positive comments


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 17, 2007)

*Looking great Wise Man. :aok:  Love the Christmas decore in the one pic mang.  Anyway everything is looking great and here's some GREEN MOJO to give the ladies a boost. *


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for stopping by TBG 

Cheers for that,there gona love it


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

Looking good wise man! , so how away from civilization are these plants?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks GanjaGreg.

The plot is about 200 metres from the closest house.

I went back out today,and found something VERY odd.Just before i walked into the plot i noticed this big square made with wooden planks  .It looks like whoever put them there may be building something.Luckily they didnt find,or walk into(as far as i know) the plot.Little did they know they where less then 20 metres from a cannabis grow spot.

So after thinking over the situation,i moved all the plants not far from the plot,and moved all the fencing.

Just wondering,has anyone had anything like this happen to them before when they were geurilla growing? What should i do?

WM.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

I personally would move it somewhere that isnt easly walked to , up on a hill or somthing like that.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 17, 2007)

hi wise man - i liked 2 grow outdoors in the middle of a "weed" patch, where the prickly leaves would turn away all unwelcome visitors. - the burrs would stick to every part of your clothing + your hands + legs (unless covered) would get quite scratched up. nobody ever found the grows.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 18, 2007)

Went back out again today,and what did i find? more wood!.I truly think whoever is putting it there is building a plot.Why else would they carry all this wood 200 metres into the bush?

Anyway,snapped a few more pics..


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 18, 2007)

wise man - its time 2 wise-up + get your grow outta there. relocate far, far away from your new neighbour whos moving in  + who will definitely find your girls. all he'll have to do in a couple of months is stand on top of his new home + look. a birds eye view of your (soon to b his) grow. good luck man.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

ya id get um out of there quick, who knows could be a bum building a shack or somthing.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys,and i know.

I went looking for another plot today,and found one.I was gona move a few plants there today but couldnt be bothered in the sun 

ATM ive moved the plants back behind some bushes and out of the plot,very little chance of them gettin found.

Im gona keep the plants hidden near my plot untill i find out what's really going on.Who knows,they may move the wood somewhere else if they are growing-i doubt someone would be dumb enough to grow plant on an open rock CLEARY visible from the air.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok so yesterday i relocated the plot,and i got pics today.

Everythings look good


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey WM just stopin by to say whats sup.
Your garden is looking good man, Stick around that plot and see what there building:huh:Could be a late MJ grow
Anyway man looking good GJ:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks to you too,Dr.Dro.

Yeah im gona keep yas posted about that,im intrested.

More pics to come after boxing day,

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 22, 2007)

ya posted some updates in my journal , hows yours goin? you ever figure out what was up with the wood?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey GG,thanks for stoppin by.Yeah mine are doin great,there soakin up some intense sun atm.

Last time i checked the wood pile,there was abit of roofing there.

More pics tomorrow.


----------



## bushman (Dec 23, 2007)

Some nice plants, hope u get some good bud


----------



## jash (Dec 23, 2007)

nice and green garden  there WM :aok:


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 23, 2007)

thats some crazy stuff hombre. is it a plot near your house or just a random area you found. either way i wouldnt want to be in you shoes lol. sounds like theyve had a little more walking then expected.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Pyroguy and Jash,thanks for stoppin by 
The plot is out in the bush,in a BIG national park.

I dont think the plants cared much,there alot happier now though they're gettin more sun in there new plotb


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 23, 2007)

That was a close one.  Gotta know what that wood was all about in a nat'l park...  Sounds like they're in a better spot now anyways.

I see your fencing.  What kind of creatures eat on your weed out in the bush?

Hey your days are starting to get shorter.  Buds will be starting to show soon.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Hows it going Pot Belly? thanks for droppin by 

The only things eating my plants are bugs,the fencing is there to keep out other pesty animals like rabbits,although im yet to see any-the fence also makes the plot look professinonal  

Yup,not long now mid jan they should start flowering.


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 24, 2007)

professinonal :rofl: national park :rofl: well cant say im always where im supposed to be lol just watch you trail man. and they do look like there loving the new pad mad props to you man it'd drive me insane not knowing if they were gonna finish there grow.:hairpull:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Update time!

The bagseed still hasnt shown,it'll be 8 weeks friday..if it dosent show by then it probably wont show untill the light cycle induces flowering.

Also gave the 3 biggest a trim.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 25, 2007)

Love the nice green colour Wise Man!!!
There getting bigger each update man!!!GJ
Hey any news on that wood plot?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Dr.Dro 

Yeah there taking off now,and have a very lush,healthy(not to brag) green to em 

I didnt check the wood pile out today,i will tomorrow though and ill grab some pics.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

wow man , MJ plants must love it down there in aussie. those things look beautiful and healthy all filled out naturally beautiful.  good work man mine still hasnt shown either been in flower since 11th of dec. just waiting.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Ganja Greg,thanks for stopping by.

When going 12/12 from seed,the plants will take a few weeks to show,because of there maturity. Yours should show soon,hope ya get all females!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey WM just wondering how's AUS like, Is there kongoros and parots in the forest where your growing? 
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

There are kangaroos around here,though i havnt seen any.You find most of your roos more out west,im only 20-25 km from the ocean its more like 100 km's out,and into the middle part of Australia is where you find all the native animals like,snakes,roos,crocks,wallabys and echidnas.

Yeah we have plenty of parots flying around here.Next time i see one,or roo ill get a pic

Thanks for showing interest.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 25, 2007)

Yea for sure WM try to snap a picture of a bird or something, It will be cool seeing something diffrent for once rather then a squiral
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Will do mate


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey WM any updates on those ladies...........HOLLA BACK
Dro:cool2:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 29, 2007)

hOWS it goin wise man these babys are lookin good u must be prety lucky u get to do a outside grow this time of year i shure wish i could lol,,but any ways i hoope to see a update on thoes babys lol ,and i send u the green mojo lol









HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Update time!

I got good news,and bad news..

The bad news is,well..its not really that bad but the plants where a tad bit underwatered and where showing it abit,one of the smaller super skunks worse affected worse.Gave em all a good drink,and should be perked up again by the end of the day.

The good news,is the bagseed plant is a female!  This plant,and the JTR are my to biggest,and i have a strong feeling there gona produce very well.5 more Super skunks to show know 

Also like to thank everyone whose voting for me in the xmas contest 

Enough chat,lets cut to the chase!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats on the female
There sure looking nice man, Hope the rest turn out to be fems too(fingers crossed).
From the pictures looks like it's pretty hot there wish we can switch countrys for the winter lol.
Are you going to be leaving them in those pots or putting them into bigger ones?
O yea damn you on the X-Mass contest....LOL just playing with you, You deserve to win:aok:
Good Luck on the rest of your grow man!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Dro!  

Nah,each time a plant shows if its a female it'll be put into the ground.

If its male, i'll cut all the leaves dry em and sell em to some desperate fucker


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 29, 2007)

Haha people buy shake there:rofl:
Man you got to be desperate to buy something that wont get you high!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL,ive smoked leaf before and it got me high.Hell,the other week when i trimmed i kept the trimm and smoked it.

It's the dirtyest **** though.Never get pissed,and smoke leaf..i learnt that the hard way.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL, You got some chronic leaf trimmings then bro.
I rather make hash or oil out of the trimmings though!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 29, 2007)

man those are looking great.and this time of year can u grow year round there?PS


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Dro.My tolerance is really low because i hardly smoke,and there wasnt enough there to make hash.Although you've got me thinkin about making some with the males now 

Hey PS,thanks for droppin by.Nah not year round,sometime in jan they should start flowering


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 29, 2007)

Plus your growing outdoor's which has more leafs then indoor plants and that means more hash at the end of the grow
If you don't have those Bubble Bags you can check the thread on ghetto hash 101, It's really helpfull?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 30, 2007)

I had a read of that thread,i wont be able to do that here.Im gona go for the 'dry seive' approach i think.

I wont even get the best of 1/4 gram with leaf


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 30, 2007)

O well you'll still get something, Better then smoking shake
What's the dry seive method, Is there a thread about it if so can you post the link?
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 30, 2007)

*Now why would you go ahead and post something if you know it's against the rules Wise Man? Shame on you.... J/K mang.  *


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 30, 2007)

That was quick TBG
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 30, 2007)

Hahaha.That was quick TBG! 

Feel free to delete


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 30, 2007)

*I'm the quickest crip in the east.  *


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 30, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I'm the quickest crip in the east.  *


LMAO 

BZ up punk!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

so id like to hear about this smoking of male leaves lol! , anywho lets see some updates i wanna see how your girls are doing!


----------



## Pukey420 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good wise man can't wait to see those girls packing on some weight


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Will go out early tomorrow morning and snap pics,ill also take pics of the great aussie scenery


----------



## Blunted (Jan 3, 2008)

"If its male, i'll cut all the leaves *Edit Language*

I lol'd


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Update time.

Sorry for the poor pics,i used a different camera for these pics.More pics on monday with the good one


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2008)

*Your garden is looking great Wise Man. :aok: Whatever your doing keep it up mang because the ladies seem to be loving it.  *


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow man very nice.....They look like they really grown since the last update:aok:
Very nice
Is there a reason for the black blanket.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks!

The black 'blanket' is actually a mesh and i used it ages ago,back when i was 'hardening' off my plants,from the switch from cfl's,to the sun.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 3, 2008)

O k I see.....Do you have a link for the hardening process
Since Im planning to grow with cfls before putting them outside.
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Nah,but its fairly simple.

When you go from indoor to outdoor,keep your plants in a shaded area for about a week,and over that week gradually move them into direct sunlight.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 6, 2008)

Update from today.

Bought a bag of potting mix,and i plan on putting a few plants into the ground tomorrow,some are starting to droop dewto pot bound,perfect timing.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey was up WM your plants are looking very nice man, They got some fat healthy stems on em
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Hick (Jan 7, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> O k I see.....Do you have a link for the hardening process
> Since Im planning to grow with cfls before putting them outside.
> Thanks,Dro:cool2:


hey 'doc'.. it would also be "prudent" to cycle the cfl light to, close to the hours of natural light, that will be available at the time you plan to put them out. Something along the lines of 16/8 is good for "early" spring planting.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 7, 2008)

O that's a really good idea, never thought of that...Thanlks..
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 9, 2008)

Update.

Their in the ground..

Has anyone else had weird pre-flowers come from super skunk?

At 2 nodes i see small white hairs,but they dont seem right.


----------



## Pukey420 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking good manas for the weird preflowers It looks female to me should be fine


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

damn wise man i havnt checked in in awhile . looking good man i like those stalks!  and the way there bunched up in that one pic 6th down looks great. those fans are huge! great stuff.  those plants love aussie for sure keep up the good work 

GG


----------



## akirahz (Jan 15, 2008)

wow there phat and green!! eggzellent plants wise, nice phat leafs


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 15, 2008)

wow looks nice


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great WM. :aok: *


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Thanks for bumpin the thread up too 

Updates tomorrow.


----------



## Hick (Jan 15, 2008)

stellar!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 15, 2008)

These gonna be some 6 ft'ers some day?


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Nah,they may reach 3-4 foot by harvest.

Ok updates!


----------



## akirahz (Jan 15, 2008)

aw no funny lookin coke bottle in the pics this time?? haha j/k holy crap they are bushy, do u know what strain is what in them pics?


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Ill put the bottle in for the next shoot 

Yeah i can,im workin on videos i take and put in effects and stuff,then load to youtube.​


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey WM looking good man!!!
Getting bigger each update
Posting on youtube isn't a good idea?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Dro.

I aim for bigger each time

There no proof those videos are mine though


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 19, 2008)

Small update..

We've had a good week of rain!

Over 2 days we recieved 70 mm(2 inches?) 

Bagseed(left top pic)JTR(middle top)Superskunk male(right top)female skunks(bottom)

Picss!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 19, 2008)

*Whats up WM. May i say the ladies are looking better than ever. I can't wait until it get's warm again here in the states so we can do some outdoor growing. Anyway your doing a great job mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks TBG,means alot man


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

YES WM dem ladies of yours are looking very nice man...And they have a nice green colour to em...Good Job bro:aok:
Hey TBG I'm with you bro, I too can't wait for the warm sunshine to shine again...
Hey WM GD on the rest of your grow man!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Dro!

Ive relised,that when takin pics of them outdoor under clouds,the plants look totally different in colour  than to when there under the sun:hubba: 

Come on flowering!!!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey TBG, Have you ever had an outdoor grow journal done here on MP before?
Because I know your a very good indo grower but what about outdoor?
Anyway Id love to see it, Link?
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 19, 2008)

Hell yeah id love to see you do an outdoor grow man 

There aint many outdoor grow logs on hear,be nice a few others had a go


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't wait to start my OD grow, Ill probably start it around April/May and use the clones of my current plants to start the OD grow...
Growing OD is my favorite way to grow...I LOVE IT
Dro:cool2:


----------



## surfkidkyle (Jan 19, 2008)

ey WM . looking great !  i wish my girls got to sun bath like urz! 
im only a hour away n i this hard as to grow outdoors!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 19, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Small update..
> 
> We've had a good week of rain!
> 
> ...


 
how far away is that male from your girls mang?  beautiful as usual WM my new plant seems to be filling out quite a bit better then last one so to answer your question a few weeks back granulated fert works! lol.   and ya i wanna see some more out door grows . plants just look and seem more natural when there grown out doors indoor plants are always kinda slim compared to outdoor,  especially for us CFL guys.    well WW time :bong:


----------



## akirahz (Jan 19, 2008)

They are super bushes!!


----------



## luke (Jan 19, 2008)

great grow man just hope hopes no one stumbles along it and steals it keep us posted man


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 19, 2008)

GG:The 'male' is in the same plot as the rest of the girls.Im not 100% sure he's a he,but im pretty certain.

AK:Thanks man!

Luke:You and me both man


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 20, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> GG:The 'male' is in the same plot as the rest of the girls.Im not 100% sure he's a he,but im pretty certain.
> 
> AK:Thanks man!
> 
> Luke:You and me both man


 
arent you worried about your females getting pollinated?


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 20, 2008)

GG:The pollen isnt at maturity yet,so i dont have anything to worry about.

Plus,if i do miss a sack or 2 now,its only gona make a few female pre-flowers seeded,as the season hasnt fully kicked into flowering yet.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 20, 2008)

ah ok i forgot your a far more exp'ed grower then I lol.  i was so scared when i got a male that i cut it down even tho it was my only plant lol!  i still got that old male plant in a ziplock starting to decompose now tho gonna toss it , where i live it aint to cool to dispose of MJ plants anyways cant wait to see sum buds!  do outdoor grow's take alittle longer then indoors?


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 21, 2008)

That depends on how long indoor growers veg for.

But generally outdoors take longer,but get alot bigger.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 21, 2008)

Easy wise man those are some sexy lookin happy ladies you got there!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 22, 2008)

There's nothing more beautiful than seeing a baby girl being born   and looking so pretty as this one, and grow up to a young lady that knocks your socks off.... May she make you proud as she grows up and becomes the twinkle in your eye...and a mf stone in your head... 
Looking good bro, here's some *MOJO *for ya...have a great grow...


----------



## Slayer (Jan 28, 2008)

ahhh....there's my baby ! she's looking good man


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks mate 

Check out the Strain Report section,i may have put a few of your's up


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 28, 2008)

Well unfortunatly i went out o the plot today,and relised my camera had been left on for more then a week,so no pics :hitchair: 

Its a real shame aswell,i wanted to get some more flicks of the big super skunk male before he got the chop(which was 2 hours ago). 

Oh well,theres a plus side to all of this.. 

Flowering has officialy started!!! 

So now,i have.. 

2 Super Skunk females 

1 Jack The Ripper Female 

1 Bagseed 

2 Super Skunk males(culled) 

And one more Super skunk left to show. 

Sorry for this kinda,pointless rant.Pics tomorow!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 28, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Flowering has officialy started!!!


 
G'day Wise Man!  I'm sure your little babies are looking good.  I was curious about how you fared with your fems.  Sounds like you have some good luck.  Don't worry about the camera.  We'll be here when you've got some more.

PB


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 28, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> G'day Wise Man! I'm sure your little babies are looking good. I was curious about how you fared with your fems. Sounds like you have some good luck. Don't worry about the camera. We'll be here when you've got some more.
> 
> PB


Thanks Pot Belly 

Yeah therr not looking to bad,few more leafs have started to yellow and die off ive put it down to either low nitrogen(havnt been fed properly in a month)or the pH is outa wack.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 29, 2008)

Anxious to see whats goin on!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 29, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> I can't wait to start my OD grow, Ill probably start it around April/May and use the clones of my current plants to start the OD grow...
> Growing OD is my favorite way to grow...I LOVE IT
> Dro:cool2:


 
same here, Dro...I'm doing the exact same thing... I spent a few hours earlier tonight to make 41 clones (4 skunk, 37 ULT) - 15 of which will be saved for the box when the current is finished - currently changing the box to flower. I finished making my cloning/vegging box last night so that's where they will stay for the next 2 months... I'll adjust the vegging lighting schedule accordingly to match outside schedules so that I can throw those babies outside when the box finishes.

I have a back yard that has been overgrown for years (just moved in last year) so there is a lot of cammoflage back there. 'ta hell with hiking it out in the bush... I'm just gunna grow right in my own back yard  LOL. The overgrowth is like 8' high on average, so no one can see except for two neighbors... and one is this cool older gentleman that I'm buddies with... and he knows I smoke pot and he don't care, so it's kewl... and the other... well I hardly ever see them anyways... either outside or in a window. The older husband and wife r gardeners anyways - they have a REALLY nice yard themselves... I don't think it'd be a prob IF they ever saw it or EVEN IF they knew what it was  ... I'm gunna put the ULT outside, and it doesn't look like a typical pot plant (shape) - more like a common weed (other than the fan leaf shape).

WM... bummer about the male... that super skunk... I saw a YouTube vid earlier... is there a special trait about your skunk plant, or is it just a name?... just curious, cuz I have a Sensi Skunk, and was wondering... know what I mean???


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 29, 2008)

Howdt TVCG,thanks for stopping by mate.

No special trait,all the skunks i have are Super Skunks from Nirvana.

Hope that answered yer Q


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 29, 2008)

so it's just a "name" for the skunk cuz it's Nirvana's, u figure?

just like mine's Sensi Skunk?


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 29, 2008)

Sensi seeds also have Super Skunk in their line,its just a slightly different version to Nirvana's.Just like Nirvana,White Label and im pretty sure Dutch Passion has a White widow?..But each company breeds them differently.

The names are to do with the parents of that strain..Im not sure of the parents for Sensi Skunk and Super Skunk,but they definatly have different genes.

Im kinda bad at explaining this stuff,hope that makes sense


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 29, 2008)

ya... I got that... different genetics, I mean... I was just wondering if like that super skunk grows a monster, or has many more branches, or whatnot....


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 29, 2008)

Your speaking about the big Super skunk male i had?

I think it was turning out to become a Xmas tree pheno,and it was a very agressive grower.I think the fact that it was a male,played a big part in that.

Ive found males grower alot quicker,bigger and healthier then females.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 30, 2008)

Update time.

Ive now got 5 females 

They got fed  bloom nutes yesterday

Thats about it..

Pics!


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 30, 2008)

looks really good man


----------



## akirahz (Jan 30, 2008)

[email protected][email protected] those are huge bushes man, gonna be some dankedy dank dank shhmoke'umz c'mon back too it


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey WM there looking good bro!!!
Good work...
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

id try for some 5-6ft'ers man!  looking good as always cant wait to see some budage.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

how long till you harvest you think?


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys.

GG:The Super skunk are a 45 -55 day strain,so around the middle of march is when they should be ready.The Bagseed and JTR which are both Sativas should go through into april.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2008)

*Hey Wise Man them ladies are looking better and better everytime you post pics.   Tell ya what mang it's gonna be a nice harvest by the looks of things. Keep up the great work mang. :aok: *


----------



## mero (Jan 31, 2008)

nice bro! looking bigger each time i see em..
wish mine got that much light!!!
ill be watching this


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks very much guys.

hey Mero,i find when growing outdoors it's all to do with when you start them


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok updates..

pH has been a little low over the week,and they've had a **** load of rain.

Enjoy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 6, 2008)

*Looking great WM. I see the buds are starting to fill in nice.  *


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Kenn.If im not mistaken,Slayer actually got me that seed from you.Something like 'Red Devil' is what he told me?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

awsome man love those sativa's


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes he is 

I got told about him hooking you up with some sprouts 

Just wondering how she grew with you?..How does she yeild,taste,high that sorta stuff.Was the strain really 'Red Devil'?


----------



## mero (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey WM. 
looking great bro! might have to come visit yah or u come visit me 2 help yah smoke it


----------



## BullyBong (Feb 8, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey WM, Any updates on em aussie monsters!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

whats going on with the grow wiseman?  havnt seen an update in awhile!


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys,this grow has unfortunatly come to an end..

I didnt update because the plants wernt recovering at all,and got worse so i had to harvest early,at 22 days:hitchair: 

It's a shame,Jack the ripper still had 7-8 weeks left the skunks had 3-4.

Harvest pics will be up monday.

Thanks.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

DAMN! that sux man you guys get a crap load of rain?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 16, 2008)

*Damn WM that's a real bummer mang. Any plans of trying to grow inside? *


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 16, 2008)

GG:We got heaps of rain,and because the drainage in the soil my plants where in was totally sh*t it basically held the water above ground causin the plants to sit in a pool of water for days.

This has been a lesson learnt,and i'll take that with me.

TBG:I only wish i could go indoor,but i cant due to others in the house.I'll be starting Master Low's soon(in the same plot,but in pots),once i get my sh*t together.

It's been a great first grow,the FULL harvest would have been a bonus but that's outdoor growin for ya 

Thanks to all that have followed this thread 

WM out!


----------



## BullyBong (Feb 16, 2008)

Ahhh too bad dude!

Better luck next time dude, I'll keep an eye out for your next journal.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hey WiseMan have you ever tried using perlite to help with all that water? *


----------



## Thorn (Feb 16, 2008)

ahh tough luck man. did you get any decent smoke out of what you pulled? i'll be watching for your next grow man


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

ya i wanna see what ya got off the premature plants.. and i hope we still see ya around here often!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Feb 16, 2008)

DAMN!!! WM sorry to hear that bro, I was really looking forward to the end result!!!
Better luck next time WM!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 16, 2008)

Ah thanks everyone 

TBG:I have,and definatly will with my Master lows.

Thorn:Im actually surprised with these buds,they dont have the greatest bag appeal but they do have very nice smells to them.The bagseed has a skunky/grassy smell to it,the Super skunk has a very sweet smell and Jack The Ripper smells exactly like its mom,a very fruity/lemon smell i expect them to improve some what in the cure.I will give a smoke report once they've been jared 

GG:Ill still be hangin around 

Dro:Thanks mate,as was I but you cant get it all the time.

Kenn:Nice offer mate,will let you know soon


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Feb 17, 2008)

*I read anxiously thru every page of this post and get to the sad part and my heart broke. You even decorated the area man, but still the Karma Kat found you! 

I hope I have more luck with my single baby gurl grow. I'll be writing up a basic journal tonight with some nice closeups of her from today, check it out later if you're interested.

All the best for the next attempt, now you have learnt that very sad lesson for all of us!

GreenPeace!*


----------

